# What are your indispensible jigs?



## allthunbs (May 14, 2008)

The first image is from boondocker (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=46270&postcount=13) and the second is from niki (http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/showpost.php?p=43585&postcount=10). 

These are excellent. Are there any other glue-up jigs, squareing jigs or general use jigs that you wouldn't be without.

I've taken two people's jigs and put them together and, hopefully, improve both. How did I do?

I'm going to suggest that Niki and Boondocker get together. Niki was saying that it can be a pain to install his corner glue-up blocks. I'm going to suggest that a block similar to boondocker's be used on the inside of the corner from Niki's. The procedure goes as follows: position Boondockeer's block on the inside and Niki's on the outside and clamp close to the desired position. Adjust Boondocker's with a fine adjusting tool (tap lightly with a hammer until perfectly positioned and tighten.) Position second glue piece and clamp Niki's second block opposite boondocker's other wing. Adjust with a fine adjusting tool and tighten. Clamp Niki's two blocks together to cinch up the corner. Note, Niki's have sand paper for grip. Boondocker's can slip when coaxed by a hammer tap.

Allthunbs


----------



## char (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a jig that I would never be without! I bought it with doubt two years ago and what a mistake I would have made if I hadn't purchased it! It enables me to make perfect stiles and rails everytime with absolutely no tearout or blocking needed! If I would have purchased it before my router table, I would have saved a lot of money!!:huh: I purchased it from John at [email protected] He is writing a book on handheld router use. {The lost art of hand-held router use} for the beginners and the masters. I've already ordered mine!:yes: I e-mailed John a few days ago, He said shipping costs were to high for the jigs!:thumbdown: and all the information to make and use his jigs would be in his book. He also said their would be tips and tricks that most people would not even think about to make woodworking safe and easy. The pictures were sent to me before I purchased my jigs, now you know why I had doubt, (looked impossible to me) To all my fellow woodworkers! Have a wonderful DAY!:thumbsup: and if you would like to see my pics. let me know.:yes:

Char


----------

